# YOU can help in the fight against CANCER



## kodi

Why not donate unused computer cycles to help Stanford Uni in it's fight against Cancer.
How it works: you install a program (there are various ones for older and for newer core 2 etc.) it then downloads a work order then disconnects from the net and processes that work using your computer while it is idle or just using a minimum amount of processes.
*MORE INFO HERE*

TSF have a team working on this project so why not give it a try
Details here;
http://www.techsupportforum.com/relaxation-room/distributed-computing/178691-current-teams.html


----------



## dhuhta

Thanks for the info, Kodi. Let me give it some thought and I'll get back to you.

Dave


----------



## simqx

i hope nobody will laugh too hard at this, but does running a program like this increase the processor usage by a lot, especially when it's usually idle? And if it does, does it affect the long-term durability of the processor?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

PS3's offer the same option, I just haven't downloaded the software for it, will get to it very soon...


----------



## grumpygit

Jack.Sparrow said:


> PS3's offer the same option, I just haven't downloaded the software for it, will get to it very soon...


Make sure you join TSF team and not PS3 team.:grin:


----------



## ebackhus

simqx said:


> i hope nobody will laugh too hard at this, but does running a program like this increase the processor usage by a lot, especially when it's usually idle? And if it does, does it affect the long-term durability of the processor?


You can tell it how much of the processor you want to use. It can run as an idle process using around 5% of the CPU's power, or run dedicated using 100% of the resources available. One thing to keep in mind is that a CPU isn't like a car engine. A car engine wears quickly from being run hard while a CPU is just doing what it does all the time. The most important thing is that you have sufficient cooling as running a CPU at 100% will generate a little more heat.


----------



## TheMatt

I joined, but why am I not showing up on the list?
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=85015


----------



## kodi

You will appear on the list after you complete a WU,sometimes this can take up to two days after completion of WU


----------



## TheMatt

Ahh OK. It will be another month before I complete a WU.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Software downloaded, team 85015 Joined :smile:


----------



## TheMatt

OK, [email protected] keeps changing its mind, before it said a month and now it says two days. I will have to see how it plays out. My computer is on an average of 18 hours per day so the two days may be underestimating the time it takes a little.


----------



## koala

Matt, if your computer is on 18 hours a day then it should take about 2-4 days to complete a Work Unit, regardless of the WU's size or the 'WU End' time-remaining value.

The 'WU End' time and date are _estimated_ when you start the program, then after a while it gives a more accurate figure. I quite often get a unit saying it will take til 2009 to finish, then it's done 2 days later, so nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Mine says it'll be done by tomorrow morning, around 5 am (I'm leaving it running all night tonight) giving it a total time of around 13 hours.


----------



## TheMatt

koala said:


> Matt, if your computer is on 18 hours a day then it should take about 2-4 days to complete a Work Unit, regardless of the WU's size or the 'WU End' time-remaining value.
> 
> The 'WU End' time and date are _estimated_ when you start the program, then after a while it gives a more accurate figure. I quite often get a unit saying it will take til 2009 to finish, then it's done 2 days later, so nothing to worry about.


OK, thanks for the info.



Jack.Sparrow said:


> Mine says it'll be done by tomorrow morning, around 5 am (I'm leaving it running all night tonight) giving it a total time of around 13 hours.


What are you running it on?


----------



## grumpygit

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Mine says it'll be done by tomorrow morning, around 5 am (I'm leaving it running all night tonight) giving it a total time of around 13 hours.



I read somewhere that the PS3 WUs are designed to take on average 8-12hrs to complete, so that it is possible to complete a WU overnight.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

grumpygit said:


> I read somewhere that the PS3 WUs are designed to take on average 8-12hrs to complete, so that it is possible to complete a WU overnight.


Didn't know that ... Cool, So I can complete 1, then give it a break over the second night, then complete another one :grin: Should get through about 4 WU's a week. 

Is the total number thing you get for every WU the same? I.e. For me to complete a WU, I need to let it reach 250000, which is 100%. 

UPDATE - Finished my first WU :4-clap: 20% done on the second.


----------



## grumpygit

> Is the total number thing you get for every WU the same? I.e. For me to complete a WU, I need to let it reach 250000, which is 100%.


I'm not sure about the PS3, but normal WUs vary in number of frames and length of time to complete each frame.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

K, Thanks 

_Finished 2, 17% done with the 3rd_


----------



## TheMatt

No bragging. :4-thatsba


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:grin: I wasn't


----------



## Der Rabe

I joined in the fight


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:4-clap: Well Done


----------



## Doby

Welcome to the team Der Rabe!


----------



## TheMatt

Yes, I finally finished a WU. :grin: My next one looks like is about a third of the size as the previous one so that is a plus.


----------



## ashumann12

Welcome aboard DR!! Hey guys finally finnshed my first wu but now can't get my next one. [email protected] continuing to try. What was up with TSF server? Was this routine work, or did we crash the server?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

I think it was routine, had the same problem with atleast 3 other forums ....


----------



## dm01

Three days for an update is not routine. The other two forums I use that are vB were done in two hours.


----------



## TheMatt

Some of the software on the server crashed which caused TSF to be down. This is not routine. There is a normal server update at ~1:00 AM GMT -5h. which lasts about 5 minutes.


----------



## dm01

I see. Unfortunate, but pretty much unavoidable. I mean, we're all a bunch of geeks here. I think I'll slide a little FAH tag into a few siggys I have, sign up all the unsuspecting newcomers with Team TSF.


----------



## speedster123

a small report with a short explanation might be nice.. when the server crashes. :4-dontkno


----------



## dm01

Not always possible. I work with this program and sometimes it does wierd things. It's definitely not 100% compatible with my sanity.


----------



## teutoniswolf

Hey I Signed Up But Dont Know What Team I Am On!


----------



## TheMatt

Join Team 85015 when it asks you if you want to join a team. You will appear in the team member listing when you complete a WU.


----------



## grumpygit

You can change your team number by right clicking the [email protected] and going into configure.

Welcome to the team.


----------



## teutoniswolf

thanx man! now how does this work? can i turn this on when i go to sleep so it can use a lot more of my cycles then when i am on? or does it remotely come on by itself?


----------



## kodi

Set it to run all the time,what it does is set itself a very low priority and any program you use will override it, when there is nothing running it will use the full unallocated resources.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Hi Guys, 

I just installed [email protected] on my PC (text console) and configured it to what I thought was correct. (Everything is pretty much what the console had preconfigured) 

When I walked away from it, the console read 0 of 150000 done and the cpu was at 26% (It's a quad core). Is that all I'm meant to do? or do I now have to launch the other exe it creates?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Crap, Sorry for double posting (Can't edit  ) 

2 typo's - When I walked away *from* it 
- or do I *now* have to launch ....


----------



## ashumann12

Js, That is pretty much it, if you answered all the ques you don't have to touch it. You can rightclik the box in the bar at the bottom and select properties, here you can change size, color, and font of the window but that is about it. If you click close, it will shutdown for you, and then pick up agin latter. As far as the other exe it creates, I can't get that to run. If you do, let me know!!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Thanks Adam. I went back to check on it and yeah it was under way. I didn't know about the properties thing though :grin: 

I can't get the other exe's to run either :laugh: I tried every possible method so I guess they can't be executed


----------



## grumpygit

Have a look at this post it tells you the best for a quad.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/rel.../198629-strange-happenings-2.html#post1203301


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Thanks GG, I did look into the SMP client, but it's still a beta (i think, unless I've been looking at the wrong one :grin and this PC isn't a true Quad Core either (it's got 2 dual core). Would the SMP client still help?


----------



## ashumann12

Might be an exe that is used by the prog itself since it is labled core_79.exe ect.


----------



## grumpygit

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Thanks GG, I did look into the SMP client, but it's still a beta (i think, unless I've been looking at the wrong one :grin and this PC isn't a true Quad Core either (it's got 2 dual core). Would the SMP client still help?


If you want to clock up the points the SMP client is the way to go. :grin:

Look at Mattlock. 10k per week!
http://www.techsupportforum.com/rel.../198629-strange-happenings-2.html#post1203347


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:laugh: Does it do the system any harm though?


----------



## teutoniswolf

Hey guys its Danny, i turned my saving checkpoints to every three minutes and now it seems like its taking an awful long time to bang through the frames where yesterday before I adjusted it they were going pretty quickly. What should I do?


----------



## kodi

Jack.Sparrow said:


> :laugh: Does it do the system any harm though?



NO it will not affect it.


----------



## kodi

teutoniswolf said:


> Hey guys its Danny, i turned my saving checkpoints to every three minutes and now it seems like its taking an awful long time to bang through the frames where yesterday before I adjusted it they were going pretty quickly. What should I do?


Gooday Danny, bit late but welcome to the team.
Adjusting the save time should not affect the running of the client.
Only thing I can think of is that you are using your computer more for other things and that [email protected] is set as a low priority it throttles back so as you can use the computer for other tasks.


----------



## teutoniswolf

ok guys i have completed 500/500 frames but now it is saying "core download error #(every number possible) waiting before retry" what do i do with all of the frames if it doesnt rectify itself? is there something i need to download? has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## ashumann12

That's for the download of your next WU. It will download eventually, [email protected] server might be busy. Checkyour logfile, it should say if your completed wu was uploaded to server or not and the time it tried.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

I installed the SMP client, but it won't work :sad: It downloads the WU but won't start it, gives me an error, then downloads another WU  

Should I just let it get on with it, or is there an issue?


----------



## teutoniswolf

yeah thats like my problem!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Never mind, I figured it out :laugh: 

Vista and it's security issues. Basically you need to run everything as an Admin. 

So, (this is for wolf) 

Once you download the setup, launch it, install it and answer the questions. Then find the install.bat file, right click on it, click run as Admin. It should work then. Once install.bat has done it's thing. Find the fah.exe file, right click on it, run it as admin as well. Configure it properly. Only thing you need to change is you need to accept WU greater them 5 MB, and it's should be fine. It's running pretty nicely for me @ 100% CPC (that's the first time I've seen that happen :laugh


----------



## grumpygit

:4-clap::4-clap:
Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:grin: me too, but now I have another issue. The SMP client runs the CPU's at 100% and the temp shoots up to 60C (I've seen it get to 63). Is that operable temp of the CPU's for a long period of time? 

It's get's 1% done in 12 minutes, so should get the WU done in 2 hours, but I'm going to be running it overnight, so it's going to run atleast 6 hours.... Is that going to be an issue? :S


----------



## grumpygit

Whats the CPU spec? 60C is normal on some machines.

You might need to get a screwdriver and a vacuum and give it a clean out.:grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:grin: The computer's about 3 months old. It's those Intel VIIV ones. Did you want a more detailed spec? (2 Core Duo Processors)


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

I think it's the Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700 Quad Core Processor but I can't find a definitive answer on Google :4-dontkno


----------



## teutoniswolf

guys i could have sworn that i had completed WU but not its saying that i dont have any done and my last one that i was having trouble seems to have disappeared


----------



## teutoniswolf

hey guys i keep getting this, ill put it as attachment, i cant fiogure it out its driving me nuts, and im ok with computers getting better (thanks to God and you guys) but cant crack this nut


----------



## grumpygit

teutoniswolf said:


> hey guys i keep getting this, ill put it as attachment, i cant fiogure it out its driving me nuts, and im ok with computers getting better (thanks to God and you guys) but cant crack this nut


What does it say in the [email protected] log file?

@JS. Get back to you on that one, i'm still looking.:4-dontkno


----------



## teutoniswolf

this is what i get out of the log file


----------



## teutoniswolf

this is what i get out of the log file


----------



## kodi

Looks ok to me but noticed that there is no team number
Yours is showing as; USER - admin, TEAM - 0.
Should be team 85015. 
Its up to you but I would do a reinstall


----------



## kodi

Jack.Sparrow said:


> I think it's the Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700 Quad Core Processor but I can't find a definitive answer on Google :4-dontkno


I googled -QX6700 temperature and found that 60 is normal under load.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Thanks Kodi, I searched for close to 40 minutes, apparently I wasn't using the correct search terms :grin: 

So it's Ok for it to run @ 60 to 65 for 6 to 8 hours then?


----------



## kodi

You can run 24/7 at 60°to65° but I would not let it get much hotter


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

K, thanks!


----------



## TheMatt

The 130W QX6700 has a max temp of 64.5 degrees and the 95W Q6700 has a max temp of 71 degrees.

I doubt it would be the a Core 2 Extreme since those have unlocked multipliers. What model computer is it?


----------



## teutoniswolf

yeah i just reinstalled earlier today, lets see when the WU is done if itll work


----------



## Jtsou

What is the point of this?


----------



## Doby

@ Jtsou, you download a program to use your spare cpu cycles to perform calculations called work units (WU'S) the results are sent to Stanford university to be analyzed.

These are used to fight all kinds of disease, you and your team are awarded points for the work your computer does.

More info here

http://folding.stanford.edu/


----------



## 101airborne

Saving Cancer by doing practically nothing = goodness


----------



## 101airborne

p.s. *curing/fighting* cancer, we don't want to save cancer, to hell with cancer, save its victims...... aaaaaaaand rack up points for team 85015


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

TheMatt said:


> The 130W QX6700 has a max temp of 64.5 degrees and the 95W Q6700 has a max temp of 71 degrees.
> 
> I doubt it would be the a Core 2 Extreme since those have unlocked multipliers. What model computer is it?


Sorry for the late reply :1angel: Been away. 

It's a :cough: HP 6160a. They've stopped making them for some odd reason :4-dontkno so I can't find it's stat's page.


----------



## grumpygit

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Sorry for the late reply :1angel: Been away.
> 
> It's a :cough: HP 6160a. They've stopped making them for some odd reason :4-dontkno so I can't find it's stat's page.


http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...name=bph01767&dlc=en&product=3539614&lang=en&


----------



## TheMatt

Yeah, its the Q6600. It could be either the 130W or the 95W version, but either way you should keep it below 60 degrees.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Boy, I really need to refine my searching techniques :grin: 

Thanks guys, you've been a lot of help. Maybe I'll stick to running 2 text consoles instead.


----------



## grumpygit

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Boy, I really need to refine my searching techniques :grin:


Not everything is on the map marked with a 'X'. :grin:


----------



## Jtsou

Well im doing it i think im at 2500/5000 right now.


----------



## ashumann12

Welcome to the TSF [email protected] Team Jtsou!


----------



## Doby

Yes welcome to the Team Jtsou!


----------



## TheMatt

Good job guys, we now have 60 active CPUs. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mattlock

Welcome to the Team Jtsou.


----------



## teutoniswolf

Jtsou welcome to the team!


----------



## Jtsou

Thanks.


----------



## ashumann12

Now Get to Folding Son!!!! :laugh:


----------



## oddball2910

Kakao has us projected to be 1647 in 30 days:3-evilwin


----------



## Jaxo

Started folding last night! Thanks for letting me know about this everyone. 

This is a great forum to be a part of!


----------



## mattlock

Welcome to the team Jaxo. Glad to have aboard.:wave:

If you have any issues with [email protected] you can post them in the Distributed Computing forum.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Hi Jaxo. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Glaswegian

Welcome to Team TSF Folding Jaxo!


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Jaxo - Good to meet you. welcome to Team TSF Folding


----------



## g3n0cide

i joined, this method of clustering process's is simply amazing. AaronK is now a donater for the team. Lets do this!


----------



## koala

Welcome aboard g3n0cide. There's plenty of advice available here if you have any problems or need to tweak the config file. :smile:

Are you using the standard client or the SMP multi-processor client?


----------



## mattlock

Welcome to Team TSF AaronK. :wave:


----------



## Glaswegian

Thanks and welcome g3n0cide/AaronK - glad you could join our happy band of folders. :grin:


----------



## g3n0cide

koala, im not to sure what client im using. When I went to the main download site, i selected the recommened windows client. I have a dual core to, so maybe I need to get that other program.


----------



## koala

If you're running XP, then the 2 recommended clients are the first 2 on the *download page*, the 'graphical' and 'text-only console' clients.

You could also use the SMP 5.91 beta6 client for dual/quad-core CPUs (*direct link to file*). This gives more points per work unit, but the deadlines are much shorter - typically 2 or 3 days, so you need to leave it running almost constantly or you lose all the work and points.


----------



## Glaswegian

Hi

With a C2D (like myself) you can run the SMP client. What cpu is it? How long is the PC running - all day or just part of a day?

On the [email protected] download page, scroll down to 'Other available clients' and look for *Windows: V6 Beta SMP clients*. Underneath it should say

Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008 SMP client console version 5.91 beta6

Then click the question mark to review the install notes.

Post back if you have any further queries on the SMP client.


Edit> Blast - didn't see koala there...:grin:


----------



## stressfreesoul

After much thinking, and the putting out of fires from said thinking, I decided to join the TSF folders. Expect to see my name up as soon as its allowed. :grin::smile::grin::smile::grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Welcome to the Team


----------



## stressfreesoul

Anyone had much luck with the GPU folding app? might give it a go if I can. Also, how unstable are we talking for the Betas (I have quad core so I might as well try that too)


----------



## JohnthePilot

Check out the threads in the Distrubuting Computing forum.


----------



## koala

Yeah, there's a few of us using the GPU2 client. See *here* for details. :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian

Welcome aboard stress...


----------



## stressfreesoul

Im now using the SMP client, decided the GPU client was too much thusfar (I'll reconsider when I replace my 8400GS for a monster card/s). First WU completion in 2 hours.


----------



## sandman55

Welcome aboard stressfreesoul :wave:


----------



## mattlock

Welcome to the team SFS :wave:


----------



## stressfreesoul

cheers all, set the SMP to high priority through task manager too, seems to have increased productivity slightly. Any other methods of speeding up the process?


----------



## Glaswegian

Post back with the contents of your config file - it will be in the [email protected] folder. Then we can have a look and suggest any changes (if required).


----------



## stressfreesoul

[settings]
username=stressfreesoul
team=85015
asknet=no
bigpackets=no
machineid=1
local=2

[http]
active=no
host=localhost
port=8080
usereg=no
proxy_name=
proxy_passwd=

[graphics]
[email protected]'sHome
drawgap=75
drawtitle=1
saver_mode_enabled=0
saver_runs_core=0
saver_idle_minutes=1
drawlogos=0
logourl=
drawmode=2

[core]
priority=96
cpuusage=100
disableassembly=no
checkpoint=15
ignoredeadlines=no

[power]
battery=no

Is this it?


----------



## Lan Zeird

hi kodi thanks for posting this thread and sharing this information to us.. it greatly helps me especially awaring latest updates


----------



## JohnthePilot

Lan Zeird said:


> hi kodi thanks for posting this thread and sharing this information to us.. it greatly helps me especially awaring latest updates


Welcome to TSF. Does this mean you'll be joining the folding team?


----------



## Jason

I would just like to personally thank all of you who have helped to find a cure to this problem that faces so many of us. 

Thank you,
Jason Connors


----------



## Jtsou

IM trying to get the [email protected] thing for my sig, 

what is wrong with this code? Note i added //'s to the URL and IMG tags so i could show you my code. 

[//URL=http://www.techsupportforum.com/f68/you-can-help-in-the-fight-against-cancer-189644.html][//IMG]http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/2327/fh2wy7.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



It works fine when i add the code here but when i add it to my sig it says *BBcode URL is not allowed*


----------



## koala

Jtsou, the code looks fine, but images in sigs are only allowed for people with over 500 posts, people who have donated, and staff members. It's a limitation of the forum software to reduce server load.


Jason, is there any way this rule can be relaxed for people wanting to help?


----------



## Jtsou

Hehe, only 16 more posts? i can manage that!


----------



## stressfreesoul

lol, I didnt have a clue that you got upgraded after an amount of posts until it happened.
What are the levels anyway? Anything else happen at any other amounts? (not that it matters).


----------



## koala

No more levels, that's it. You've peaked :tongue:


----------



## stressfreesoul

hehehehe, I learn more every day, so my usefulness here should still increase at least.


----------



## stressfreesoul

My usefulness here should still increase, as I rarely leave my PC.


----------



## Jtsou

UMM...what?


----------



## Jtsou

500 posts, and i still cant use it in my sig 

[//URL=http://www.techsupportforum.com/f68/you-can-help-in-the-fight-against-cancer-189644.html][//IMG]http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/2327/fh2wy7.jpg[/IMG][/url]


----------



## Jtsou

Aha now i got it! TSF Enthusiast!


----------



## waltthesalt

I joined TSF


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Well done and welcome :4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Hi Walt. Welcome to the Folding Team. :wave:


----------



## sjb007

Welcome to [email protected] Walt, good to see another contribution :grin:


----------



## Jtsou

*My TSF Name:* TSF_Jtsou
*My rank in team TSF:* 4 out of 75 -1
*My work units completed:* 375 +134
*Team TSF Rank:* 596 out of 141735 -24


----------



## sandman55

Welcome aboard walt


----------



## norin

hey all.

i joined in the fight. my Grammy died of cancer when i was young, so i want to help aid in this cause.

this is for you Grammy <3, i will never forget :sad:

*Name:* TSF_NoRiN
*Team:* 85015


----------



## sandman55

Good on ya norin :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: welcome aboard


----------



## Glaswegian

Welcome and thanks norin.


----------



## WereBo

Welcome Norin and it's great to have you joining in the cause :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## mattlock

Welcome to the team Norin.


----------



## norin

such awesome support lol. but what else would u expect from a tech _*SUPPORT*_ forum 

i kinda feel sad tho, i bought my PS3 quite some time ago and noticed after an update i had this [email protected] thing but thought it was a lame application on the PS3, now i feel dumb, but i, as of this post, have cranked out 3 WU's and am more than 1/2 way thru the 4th WU 

still having issues with the [email protected] app on my computer, working to get it resolved, as mattlock can tell you


----------



## asidman

Woohoo...welcome norin...
I myself have my crappy work PC, my home PC with GPU client, my bosses PC, and within a week or so, will be adding my laptop with GPU client and another 2 laptops and lastly my PS3. :grin:
The only reason i take it so seriously is that my dad & aunt died of cancer. I have also had my wicked touch, but got it early enough. When i was 19 i had a stage 3 malignant mole removed...doc told me another month and i would've been screwed.


----------



## norin

wow, well glad to have you aboard with us asidman  my grammy too died of cancer back in the mid 90's. tremendous woman!

she will be missed.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Welcome aboard norin.


----------



## McNinja

welcome aboard norin!

yea most of my video card usage goes towards [email protected]


----------



## sandman55

I had a tiny squamous cell carcinoma on the side of my nose it must have been the size of a pin it was a bit of flaky skin that I showed to my doctor and when I got to see him there was nothing there and he thought it was OK and said that they tend to go away over winter and over the next 12 months there was a tiny bit of skin there off and on and when I saw a doctor for a full body mole mapping I told him about it and I remembered this time that it had been treated before with liquid nitrogen. So he said we had better do a punch test on it (they take a core sample) and it was so small that he got it all with the punch test and to be sure I had to treat my nose with a corrosive cream called Efudix which attacks solar keritosis which has the potential to turn into skin cancer. Later I did the rest of my face (last winter) and after recovering from that I did my neck front and back and have just done my hands and arms. Here are a couple of pic's of what people look like when they are treated. 

Most people who are fair skinned and have had quite a bit of sun exposure especially if they live somewhere like Australia would have solar keritosis under there skin it only comes up red where there is solar keritosis.


----------



## Jtsou

Yummy...


----------



## McNinja

that looks so unpleasant

its better than having cancer though


----------



## sandman55

It's a bit uncomfortable my nose was 3 weeks of treatment and about 3 weeks recovery then my face the same my neck I did for 2 weeks and this year the back of my hands and arms 2 weeks. But some people have it for much much longer.


----------



## -WOLF-

My city recently raised over $5m for cancer research.

How's team TSF's folding going along?


----------



## WereBo

You can find detailed info about 'Team TSF' *here* :grin:

We could use some extra members joining though, only 13 active members out of 121 total - No wonder we're slowly slipping downwards :sigh:


----------



## Elvenleader3

Well I tried to start the GPU client to no success, so I'm still trying to get it started up.


----------



## -WOLF-

I need all my CPU and GPU resources for my own selfish desires, because I'm mean like that.

Curious... would a compute board like the Nvidia Tesla work with the GPU client? With a small supercomputer (literally) you'd fly through the work units.


----------



## Elvenleader3

I would imagine so. I can't see any reason you wouldn't be able to run [email protected] on that.


----------



## -WOLF-

It's just that its really not a true GPU as it doesn't render... it just computes.


----------



## sandman55

-WOLF- said:


> I need all my CPU and GPU resources for my own selfish desires, because I'm mean like that.
> 
> Curious... would a compute board like the Nvidia Tesla work with the GPU client? With a small supercomputer (literally) you'd fly through the work units.


So do I but it only uses your resources when your not using them and your PC is idle.


----------



## -WOLF-

sandman55 said:


> So do I but it only uses your resources when your not using them and your PC is idle.


problem with that is simple: I'm never idle. I'd have to run the computer 24/7 so as to get the idle cycles when I'm sleeping and at school... which would rack up the electricity bill and cause wear and tear on the system.


----------



## sandman55

My computer is idle when I read long articles and when I am distracted by the TV and though I don't intend leaving it running I invariably do intending to get back to it I see my score is at the bottom of the list but I guess I am doing something.


----------



## -WOLF-

Is it possible to not have it just use idle cycles? Can I have it work while I'm using the computer? I would not mind doing that.


----------



## sandman55

Yes right click on icon in task bar select Configure then advanced then you can see what to do.


----------



## -WOLF-

I wish they would invent a way to donate spare bandwidth... I'd rather spend unused internet connection instead.


----------



## sandman55

Yes that would be good as there is so much that you pay for that is wasted. Well I'd better get outside and do a garden job that is waiting and I'll leave my PC running 'cos I'll soon be back.


----------



## -WOLF-

Going to enjoy planting those Fall flowers and perennials? have fun :wave:

*goes to cure cancer somehow


----------



## sandman55

No we're on the bottom of the ball so we're going into spring :grin: I had to clean up some clippings/branches I had pruned and now for a cup of tea


----------



## -WOLF-

Maybe we could do a switch, all in good spirit? You'll wear the heaviest clothing available and get lost in imagined snow-squalls whilst we'll wear beachware and ward off savage Dingo.


----------



## sandman55




----------



## Redeye3323

-WOLF- said:


> I wish they would invent a way to donate spare bandwidth... I'd rather spend unused internet connection instead.


I would help, however I am poor in internet bandwidth terms :laugh:

Could be worse though - 58kb...


----------



## -WOLF-

Redeye3323 said:


> I would help, however I am poor in internet bandwidth terms :laugh:
> 
> Could be worse though - 58kb...


I know some people who still use dial-up


----------

